# Live betting (22.04.2022



## smartbet247com (Apr 22, 2022)

Great individual strategies and tips only with us, if you want to get ahead and grow, come and visit us. Good luck everyone!
If you have any questions , ask them here or on the website. we work individually with a personal strategy for anyone who decides to trust us long term. 
We start a new cycle in a few days, hurry to sign up.
www.smartbet247.com

Inter San Jose u19 1-4 Villareal u19 goals Spain 80min
Over 5,5 goals ft @2,10
bet 3,50 (step 1)


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 22, 2022)

*Iner San Jose u19 1-6  Villareal u19*
*Woon bank now 1003,85 *
*==========================================
Green Guly 0-0 Hume City Australia goals 28min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 22, 2022)

*Green Guly 1-0 Hume City*
*Wooon bank now 1007,35 *
*================================
Jeounbuk 4-1 Hoang Anh AFC corners 37min
Over 6 asian corners @2,10
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 22, 2022)

*Joenbuk loose.. 
=========================
Juventus u19 0-2 Benfica u19 goals 10min
Over 3 asian goals ht @2,00
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 22, 2022)

*Juventus u19 loose.. 
==============================
Sudeva 0-0 Kenkre India goals 62min
Over 0,5 goals ft @2,05
bet 14 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 22, 2022)

*Sudeva 0-2 Kenkre*
*Woon bank now 1011,02 *
*===================================
Spartacus u19 1-0 Debreceni u19 Hungary goals 31min
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 22, 2022)

*Spartacus u19 2-0 Debreceni u19 *
*Wooon bank now 1014.52  *
*==================================
ES Setif u21 0-0 Paradou u21 goals Algeria 31min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,70
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 22, 2022)

*Es Setif u21 3-0 Paradou u21 *
*Wooon bank now 1020,47 *
*============================
Kauno 0-0 Riterial Lithuania 28min goals
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,75
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 22, 2022)

*Kauno loose.. 
===========================
Trau 0-0 Indian Arrows India goals 74min
Over 0,5 goals ft @2,15
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 22, 2022)

*Trau loose.. 
========================
Frederica 3-0 Lingby Denmark corners 24min
Over 5,5 corners ht @2,20
bet 14 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 22, 2022)

*Frederica 4-3 Lingby*
*Wooon bank now 1026,77 *
*=============================
Esperance 3-0 ES Setif AFC corners 31min
Over 4,5 corners @2,20
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 22, 2022)

*Esperance loose.. 
========================
Necaxa w 0-1 Cruz Azulw Mexico corners 15min
Over 3,5 corners ht @2,10
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 23, 2022)

*Necaxa w looose.. 
=======================
Colon 1-0 Estudiantes Argentina goals 9min
Over 2 asian goals ht @2,00
bet 14 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 23, 2022)

*Colon2-1 Estudiantes *
*Wooon bank now 1030,27 *
*============================
Everton 0-0 Palestino Chile goals 26min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,60
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 23, 2022)

*Everton looose.. 
============================
York United 5-0 Cavalry Canada corners 55min
Over 9,5 corners ft @2,00
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 23, 2022)

*York United 9-1 Cavalry corners*
*Woooon bank now 1033,77  *
*==================================
Spezia u19 2-2 Cosenza u19 Italy goals 84min
Over 4,5 goals ft @2,50
bet 3,50 (step 1)

Great indvidual strategies and tips only with us, if you want to progress and develop come and see us. Good luck everyone!
If you have any questions , ask them here or on the website. we work individually with a personal strategy for anyone who decides to trust us long term. 
We start a new cycle in a few days, hurry to sign up.
www.smartbet247.com*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 23, 2022)

*Spezia u19 loose.. 
=======================
Korona 1-2 Arka Gdynia Poland corners 38min
Over 4 asian corner ht @2,25
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 23, 2022)

*Korona looose.. 
========================
Aktobe 1-0 Maktaaral Kazakhstan goals 83min
Over 1,5 goals ft @2,85
bet 14 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 23, 2022)

*Aktobe loose.. 
==========================
Sparta Prague u19 3-1 Fastav Zlin goals Czezch 77min
Over 4,5 goals ft @2,00
bet 28 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 23, 2022)

*Sparta Prague u19 loose.. 
=============================
Jahn Regensburg 2-3 Hamburg corners Germany 72min
Over 7,5 corners @2,20
bet 60 (step 5)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 23, 2022)

*Jahn Regensburg 4-4 Hamburg*
*Woon bank now 1053,27 *
*=================================
Caen 0-0 Auxerre 32 min France goals
Over 0,5 goals ht @3,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 23, 2022)

*Caen 0-1 Auxerre *
*Wooon bank now 1060,27 *
*===============================
Eintracht Frankfurt 0-1 Hoffenheim goals Germany 29min
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,20
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 23, 2022)

*Eintracht Frankfurt 1-1 Hoffenheim*
*Woon bank now 1064,47 *
*==================================
Modena 1-0 Pontedera Italy goals 27min
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 23, 2022)

*Modena loose.. 
==========================
FK Teplice 2-2 Bohemians Czeczh goals 72min
Over 4,5 goals ft @2,20
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 23, 2022)

*Teplice looose.. 
=========================
Antofogasta 0-0 Huachipato Chile goals 27min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,20
bet 14 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 24, 2022)

*Antofogasta looose.. 
==============================
Sporting Cansas 1-2 Culumbus corners USA 90min
Over 3,5 corners ft @2,00
bet 28 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 24, 2022)

*Sporting Cansas 2-2 Columbus corners*
*Wooon bank now 1067,97 *
*=======================================
Herediano 5-1 San Carlos corners Costa Rica 67min
Over 9 asian corners ft @2,05
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 24, 2022)

*Herediano void .. 
===================================
Thespa Kusatsu 0-0 Blaublitz Japan goals 12min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)

Great indvidual strategies and tips only with us, if you want to progress and develop come and see us. Good luck everyone!
If you have any questions , ask them here or on the website. we work individually with a personal strategy for anyone who decides to trust us long term. www.smartbet247.com*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 24, 2022)

*Thespa 0-1 Blaublitz *
*Wooon bank now 1071,47 *
*=============================
Adelaide 1-0 Perth Glory Australia goals 78min
Over 1,5 goal ft @2,15
bet3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 24, 2022)

*Adelaide 2-0 Perth *
*Woon bank now 1075,49 *
*=============================
Penafiel 0-0 Feirense Portugal goals 19min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 24, 2022)

*Penafiel 1-0 Feirense*
*Woon bank now 1078,99 *
*=======================================
Jeonnam 0-0 Melbourne corners ACL 20min
Over 2,5 corner ht @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 24, 2022)

*Jeonnam 3-0 Melbourne*
*Woon bank now 1082,49 *
*==============================
Nantes 0-2 Bordeaux France goals 24min
Over 2,5 goals ht @2,05
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 24, 2022)

*Nantes loose.. 
=======================
Ross County 0-1 Celtic Scotland goals 29min
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,00
bet 14 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 24, 2022)

*Ross County loose.. 
============================
Dundee Utd 1-3 Hearts corners Scotland 25min
Over 6,5 corners @2,10
bet 28 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 24, 2022)

*Dundee Utd loose.. 
============================
Mirandes 4-0 Valladolid Spain corners 40min
Over 4,5 cornerst ht @2,10
bet 60 (step 5)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 24, 2022)

*Mirandes 5-1 Valladolid corners*
*Woon bank now 1099,49 *
*===============================
Copenhagen 0-1 Randers Denmark goals 67min
Over 2 asian goals ft @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 24, 2022)

*Copenhagen loose.. 
=============================
Slaven Belupo 0-0 Hajduk Croatia goals 57min
Over 1 asian goals ft @2,05
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 24, 2022)

*Slaven Belupo loose.. 
============================
Union Saint 2-1 Anderlecht corners 34min
Over 4,5 corners ht @2,00
bet 14 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 24, 2022)

*Union Saint 2-3 Anderlecht corners*
*Woon bank now 1102,99 *
*==================================
Hapoel Hadera 9-2 Ashdod corners Israel 86min
Over 12 asian corners @2,10
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 24, 2022)

*Hapoel Hadera void ..
===========================
Guirmot 1-1 Budapest Honved goals Hungary 33min
Over 2,5 goals ht @2,85
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 24, 2022)

*Guirmot looose.. 
===========================
Univ.Deportes 1-1 Sport Boys peru 88min
Over 2,5 goals ft @3,80
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 24, 2022)

*Univ Deportes .. loose.. 
================================
Guemes 2-2 Almirante Argentina corners 27min
Over 6 asian corner ht @2,10
bet 14 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 25, 2022)

*Guemes looose.. 
===========================
El Salvador 0-0 Guatemala goals 18min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,30
bet 28 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 25, 2022)

*El Salvador 0-1 Guatemala *
*Woon bank now 1114,89 *
*==========================
Macara 0-0 Barcelona Guyaqil Ecuador corners 17min
Over 2,5 corners ht @2,10
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 25, 2022)

*Macara 4-1 Barcelona Guaqil *
*Woon bank now 1118,74 *
*=================================
Manohara 0-0 Swoyambhu Nepal goals 36min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,75
bet 3,50 (step 1)

Great indvidual strategies and tips only with us, if you want to progress and develop come and see us. Good luck everyone!
If you have any questions , ask them here or on the website. we work individually with a personal strategy for anyone who decides to trust us long term.
We start a new cycle in a few days, hurry to sign up.
www.smartbet247.com*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 25, 2022)

*Manohara looose.. 
===========================
Kingston City u21 0-1 Moreland u21 Australia goals 35min
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,35
bet 7 (step 2)  *


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 25, 2022)

*Kingston City u21 0-3 Moreland u21 *
*Woon bank now 1124,69 *
*====================================
Sivasspor u19 1-0 Alanyaspor 29min
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,25
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 25, 2022)

*Sivasspor u19 looose.. 
============================
Verona u19 2-1 Sampdoria u19 Italy goals 32min
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,37
bet 14 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 25, 2022)

*Verona u19 2-3 Samp u19 *
*Woon bank now 1140,44 *
*===========================
Trau 0-0 Sudeva India goals 36min
Over 0,5 goals ht @4,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 25, 2022)

*Trau loose.. 
======================
Botosani 2-2 U Craiova corners 58min
Over 7,5 corners @2,10
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 25, 2022)

*Botosani 4-4 U Craiova corners*
*Woon bank now 1144,64 *
*===========================
Hoang Anh 0-1 Joenbuk ACL goals 30min
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,40
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 25, 2022)

*Hoang Anh loose.. 
===========================
Honka 1-0 SJK Finland goals 19min
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,00
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 25, 2022)

*Honka 2-0 SJK *
*Woon bank now 1148,14 *
*=============================
Sassuolo u19 3-3 Empoli u19 corners Italy 53min
Over 10,5 corners @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 25, 2022)

*Sassuolo u19 8-4 Empoli u19 corners*
*Woon bank now 1151,64 *
*===================================
Rodelindo 0-0 Dep Valdivia corners  16min
Over 3 asian corner @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 25, 2022)

*Rodelindo 2-2 Dep Valdivia *
*Wooon bank  now  1155,14 *
*=======================================
Tacuary 0-0 Resistencia Uruguay goals 23min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,20
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 26, 2022)

*Tacuary 2-0 Resistencia*
*Woon bank now 1158,64 *
*=============================
Raja Casablanca 8-1 Moulodia Marocco corners 56min
Over 13 asian corners @2,10
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 26, 2022)

*Raja Casablanca loose.. 
============================
Argentinos Jrs 0-1 Sarmiento Argentina corners 13min
Over  5 asian corner @2,00
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 26, 2022)

*Argentinos jrs looose.. 
=============================
Blacktown w 0-0 Sidney w univ. corners Australia 17min
Over 2,5 corners ht @2,00
bet 14 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 26, 2022)

*Blacktown w .. loose.. 
================================
Churchil Brothers 2-0 Rajasthan goals India 60min
Over 3 asian goals ft @2,25
bet 28 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 26, 2022)

*Churchil Brothers void .. 
===========================
Sreenidi 0-0 Neroca corners India 0min
Over 4,5 asian corners @2,05
bet 28 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 26, 2022)

*Sreenidi *
*Woon bank now 1163,54 *
*==============================
Exursionostas res 0-0 Dep Laferrere Argentina goals
Over 1 asian goals ht @2,10
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 26, 2022)

*Exursionistas res 2-1 Dep Laferrere*
*Wooon bank now 1167,39 *
*===================================
Talleres res 1-0 Quilmes res Argentina goals 32min
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,60
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 26, 2022)

*Talleres res looose.. 
============================
Maccabi Kishronot w 1-0 Ramat Hasharon w Israel goals 78min
Over 1,5 goals ft @2,40
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 26, 2022)

*Maccabi Kishronot w loose.. 
==================================
Al Duhail 0-1 Sepahan corners ACL 7min
Over 5 asian corner ht @2,00
bet 14 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 26, 2022)

*Al Duhail 1-5 Sepahan*
*Wooon bank now 1170,89 *
*================================
Foolad 0-0 Shabab Al Ahli 29min ACL 
Over 0,5 goals ht @3,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 26, 2022)

*Fooolad loose... 
=========================
Al Taawon 4-6 Pakhtakor corners 60min 
Over 13,5 corners @2,00
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 26, 2022)

*Al Taawon loose..
=============================
Estudiantes LP 0-0 Bragantino corners Libertadores 11min
Over 3,5 corners @2,00
bet 14 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 27, 2022)

*Estudiantes 3-2 Bragantino corners*
*Woon bank now 1174,39 *
*===============================
Dep. La Guaira 0-0 Independiente Sudamericana 52min
Over 1 asian goals ft @2,10
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 27, 2022)

*Dep La Guaira 0-2 Independiente*
*Woon bank now 1178,24 *
*================================
Mineros 0-1 Atletico Morelia Mexico goals 6min
Over 2 asian goal ht @2,25
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 27, 2022)

*Mineros 1-2 Atletico Morelia
Woon bank now 1182,61 
==================================
Everton 0-0 Aysacucho Sudamericana goals
Over 1,5 goals ft @2,20
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 27, 2022)

*Everton 2-1 Ayacucho*
*Wooon bank now 1186,81 *
*======================================
Wollongong u20 2-1 Sidney Olympic u20 corners 25min
Over 5 asian corner ht @2,05
bet 4 (step 1)

Great indvidual strategies and tips only with us, if you want to progress and develop come and see us. Good luck everyone!
If you have any questions , ask them here or on the website. we work individually with a personal strategy for anyone who decides to trust us long term.
We start a new cycle in a few days, hurry to sign up.
www.smartbet247.com*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 27, 2022)

*Woollongong u20 6-2 Sidney Olympic u20*
*Woon bank now 1191,01 *
*================================
Tuggeranong 0-1 West Canbera corners  15min
Over 4 asian corner ht @2,00
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 27, 2022)

*Tuggeranong 2-3 West Canbera*
*Wooon bank now 1195,01 *
*=================================
Wari Club 0-0 Fortis Bangladesh goals 13min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,10
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 27, 2022)

*Wari Club 1-0 Fortis *
*Woon bank now 1199,41 *
*============================
Dep Moron res 0-0 Estudiantes Aires res Argentina goals 28min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,35
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 27, 2022)

*Dep Moron res loose.. 
============================= 
Indep Limeira u20 0-1 Comercial u20 Brazil goals 36min
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,00
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 27, 2022)

*Indep Limeira 0-2 Comercial u20 *
*Woon bank now 1203,41 *
*=================================
Kozara 2-1 Sloga Bosnia goals 61min
Over 4asian goals @2,00
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 27, 2022)

*Kozara 2-3 Sloga *
*Woon bank now  1207,41 *
*===========================
Valpovka 1-2 Belisce Croatia goals 65min
Over 4 asian goals ft @2,05
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 27, 2022)

*Valpovka .. loose.. 
===========================
Rapid Vienna 1-1 Austria Klagenfurgt corners 27min
Over 4 asian corner ht @2,15
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 27, 2022)

*Rapid Vienna void..
============================
Sturm Graz 3-4 Salzburg corners Austria 69min
Over 10 asian corners @2,10
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 27, 2022)

*Sturm Graz loose.. 
===========================
Frei Paulistano u20 0-0 Lagarto u20 Brazil 24 min
Over 0,5 goal ht @2,00
bet 16 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 27, 2022)

*Frei Paulistano u20 loose.. 
============================
Al Wehdat 2-2 Nasaf 85min ACL
Over 4,5 goals ft @3,00
bet 32 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 27, 2022)

*Al Wehdat loose.. 
=======================
Middlesbrough 1-0 Cardiff goals England 30min
Over 1,5 goals ft @2,40
bet 70 (step 5)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 27, 2022)

*Middlesbrough loose.. 
=============================
Liverpool 7-1 Villareal corners UCL 56min
Over 12 asian corners @2,10
bet 150 (step 6)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 27, 2022)

*Liverpool void ...
==========================
Olmedo 0-0 Manta Ecuador goals 24min
Over 0,5 goal ht @2,10
bet 150 (step 6)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 27, 2022)

*Olmedo loose.. 
======================
Istiqlol 0-0 Sharjah ACL corners 48min
Over 4,5 corner ft @2,10
bet 300 (step 7)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 27, 2022)

*Istiqlol loose... 
===========================
Fortaleza 0-0 Alianza Lima corners libertadores 10min
Over 3,5 corners ht @2,10
bet 600 (step 8)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 28, 2022)

*Fortaleza 6-0 Alianza corners*
*Woon bank now 1287,41 *
*===============================
Khourigba 0-0 Berkane Morocco goals 67min
Over 0,5 goals ft @2,05
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 28, 2022)

*Khourigba 1-0 Berkane*
*Woon bank now 1291,61 *
*=============================
Cerro Porteno 1-1 Penarol Libertadores corners 26min
Over 4 asian corner ht @2,00
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 28, 2022)

*Cerro Porteno looose.. 
=============================
Quang Nam 0-0 Da Nang Vietnam goals 37min
Over 0,5 goals ht @3,80
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 28, 2022)

*Quang Nam loose.. 
===========================
Khukh 2-1 Kharaatsai Mongolia goals 84min
Over 3,5 goals ft @2,30
bet 16 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 28, 2022)

*Khukh loose.. 
==============================
PVF 1-0 Hai Nam Vietnam goals 32min
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,60
bet 32 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 28, 2022)

*PVF loose.. 
=====================
Yokohama 0-0 Hoan Anh ACL goals 33min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,10
bet 70 (step 5)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 28, 2022)

*Yokohama 1-0 Hoang Anh*
*Wonn bank now 1308,61 *
*====================================
Indian Arrows 6-4 Aizawl India corners 75min
Over 12 asian corner @2,00
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 28, 2022)

*Indian Arrows lose..  
=============================
Crewe u23 1-0 Coventry u23 goals 32min
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,00
bet 8 (step 2)

Great indvidual strategies and tips only with us, if you want to progress and develop come and see us. Good luck everyone!
If you have any questions , ask them here or on the website. we work individually with a personal strategy for anyone who decides to trust us long term.
We start a new cycle in a few days, hurry to sign up.
www.smartbet247.com*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 28, 2022)

*Crew u23 loose.. 
=======================
Malisheva 0-0 Llapi goals Kosovo 20min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,00
bet 16 (step 3 )*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 28, 2022)

*Malisheva loose.. 
=========================
Atlas res 1-1 General Lamadrid res goals Argentina 34min
Over 2,5 goals ht @2,75
bet 32 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 28, 2022)

*Atlas res .. loose.. 
=======================
Real Kashmir 1-3 Sudeva corners India 70min
Over 6,5 corners ft @2,10
bet 70 (step 5)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 28, 2022)

*Real Kashmir looose.. 
============================
Chiangrai 1-2 Kitchee ACL goals 79min
Over 3,5 goals ft @2,30
bet 150 (step 6)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 28, 2022)

*Chiangrai 2-3 Kitchee *
*Woon bank now 1373,61 *
*=========================
Odra Opole 1-1 Neapolomice Poland goals 68min
Over 2,5 goals ft @2,00
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 28, 2022)

*Odra Opole 1-2 Neapolomice *
*Woon bank now 1377,61 *
*==================================
Standard Liege res 2-2 Genk res corners Belgium 20min
Over 7 asian corner @2,05
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 28, 2022)

*Standard Liege res 5-3 Genk res *
*Wooon bank now 1381,81 *
*===========================
Leicester 8-0 Roma corners 56min
Over 12,5 corner ht @2,05
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 28, 2022)

*Leicester loose... 
============================
Rabat 0-0 Raja Casablanca goals 17min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,00
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 29, 2022)

*Rabat loose.. 
===================
Univ Catolica 1-2 Flamengo corners Libertadores 52min
Over 7,5 corners ft @2,00
bet 16 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 29, 2022)

*Univ Catolica 5-4 Flamengo corners*
*Woon bank now 1385,81 *
*=============================
Barcelona Guyacil 0-0 Metropolitanos corners
Over 4,5 corner ht @2,00
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 29, 2022)

*Barcelona Guyaqil 6-1 Metropolitanos*
*Wooon bank now 1389,81 *
*=================================
Cerezo Osaka 3-0 Kashima Japan corners 17min
Over 6 asian corner ht @2,10
bet 4 (step 1)
Great indvidual strategies and tips only with us, if you want to progress and develop come and see us. Good luck everyone!
If you have any questions , ask them here or on the website. we work individually with a personal strategy for anyone who decides to trust us long term.
We start a new cycle in a few days, hurry to sign up.
www.smartbet247.com*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 29, 2022)

*Cerezo Osaka loose.. 
==========================
 Banik Ostrava u19 0-0 Pribram u19 Czeczh goals 22min
Over 2 asian goals ht @2,10
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 29, 2022)

*Banik Ostrava loose.. 
==========================
Adelaide Olympic 0-0 Croydon Australia corners 25min
Over 2 asian corner ht @2,00
bet 16 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 29, 2022)

*Adelaide Olympic void..
==============================
Hamburg II 0-0 Werder II goals 24min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,00
bet 16 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 29, 2022)

*Hamburg 2 looose.. 
=========================
Audax Rio u20 0-1 Boavista u20 23min
Over  1,5 goals ht @2,00
bet 32 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 29, 2022)

*Audax Rio u20 0-2 Boavista u20 *
*Wooon bank now 1393,81 *
*===================================
Huracan res 2-3 Rosario Central res Argentina corners 20min
Over 8 asian corner @2,10
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 29, 2022)

*Huracan res .. loose 
========================
Inter Milan u19 1-0 Spal u19 goals Italy 29min
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,05
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 29, 2022)

*Inter Milan u19 1-1 Spal u19 *
*Woon bank now 1398,21 *
*=============================
FC Ilves 2-1 SJK goals Finland 70min
Over 3,5 goals @2,00
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 29, 2022)

*Ilves 3-1 SJK *
*Woon bank now 1402,21 *
*===========================
Hannover 1-3 Karslruer Germany corners 50min
Over 9 asian corner @2,00
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 29, 2022)

*Hannover loose.. 
===================
Zrinski Mostar 0-1 Siroki 23min corners Bosnia
Over 3 asian corner ht @2,05 
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 29, 2022)

*Zrinski Mosta 3-2 Siroki corner*
*Woon bank now 1406,61 
==============================*
*Pharco 0-0 Smouha Egypt goals 74min
Over 0,5 goals ft @2,35
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 29, 2022)

*Pharco loose.. 
========================
Los Andes 3-1 Club Comunicasiones Argentina corner 24min
Over 6,5 corner ht @2,10
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 29, 2022)

*Los Andes loose 
=======================
Atl Morelia 1-3 Mineros Mexico corners 28min
Over 6 asian corner ht @2,05
bet 16 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 30, 2022)

*Atl Morelia void .. 
==========================
Resistencia 1-5 Sp. Ameliano Paraguay corners 49min
Over 11 asian corner ft @2,00
bet 16 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 30, 2022)

*Resistencia 3-9 Sp Ameliano*
*Woon bank now 1410,61 *
*===============================
Maccabi Ashdod u19 0-1 Maccabi Herzliya u19 Israel goals 31min
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)
Great indvidual strategies and tips only with us, if you want to progress and develop come and see us. Good luck everyone!
If you have any questions , ask them here or on the website. we work individually with a personal strategy for anyone who decides to trust us long term.
We start a new cycle in a few days, hurry to sign up.
www.smartbet247.com*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 30, 2022)

*Maccabi Ahdod u19 0-2 Maccabi Herzliya u19*
*Woon bank now 1415,61 *
*===========================================
Bentleigh Green u21 2-0 Altona u21 Australia goals 33min
Over 2,5 goals ht @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 30, 2022)

*Bentleigh Green u21 looose.. 
=========================
Hajduk Split u19 2-0 Dinamo Zagreb u19 corners 64min
Over 4,5 corner ft @2,00
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 30, 2022)

*Hajduk Split u19 loose.. 
=============================
Academica 3-2 Mafra Portugal corners 68min
over 8 asian corner ft @2,10
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 30, 2022)

*Academica 9-2 Mafra corner*
*Woon bank now 1422,61 *
*========================
Hansa Rostock 0-0 Paderborn Germany goals 29min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,30
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 30, 2022)

*Hansa Rostock loose.. 
============================
Monza 2-0 Benevento corners 19min
Over 5 asian corner @2,05
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 30, 2022)

*Monza 6-1 Benevento *
*Woon bank now 1428,61 *
*=============================
Morecambe 0-1 Sunderland goals England 75min
Over 1,5 goals ft @2,30
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 30, 2022)

*Morecambe loose.. 
=========================
Augsburg 0-2 Cologne Germany goals 29min
Over 2,5 goals ht @2,05
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 30, 2022)

*Augsburg loose.. 
=========================
Cardiff 0-1 Birmingham England goals 36min
Over 1,5 goals ht @3,40
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 30, 2022)

*Cardiff loose.. 
========================
Real Madrid 4-3 Espanyol corners ht
Over 11,5 corner ft @2,00
bet 40 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 1, 2022)

*Real Madrid*
*Woon bank now 1433,61 *
*================================= 
Vegalta Sendai 3-1 Blaublitz goals Japan 82min
Over 4,5 goals ft @2,65
bet 5 (step 1)
Great indvidual strategies and tips only with us, if you want to progress and develop come and see us. Good luck everyone!
If you have any questions , ask them here or on the website. we work individually with a personal strategy for anyone who decides to trust us long term.
We start a new cycle in a few days, hurry to sign up.
www.smartbet247.com*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 1, 2022)

*Vegalta Sendai loose.. 
===========================
Roma u19 0-1 Cagliari u19 goals Italy 15min
Over 2 asian goals ht @2,05
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 1, 2022)

*Roma u19 void ..
======================
Michelton w 0-1 Peninsula w Australia goals 81min
Over 1,5 goals ft  @2,10
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 1, 2022)

*Michelton w 0-2 Peninsula w *
*Woon bank now 1439,61 *
*=================================
Rudes u19 0-0 Gorica u19 corners Croatia  17min
Over 2,5 corner ht @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 1, 2022)

*Rudes u19 loose.. 
=======================
Antwerp 0-0 Union St Giloise Belgium goals 75min
Over 0,5 goals ft @2,00
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 1, 2022)

*Antwerp loose.. 
======================
Elche 3-1 Osasuna corners Spain 66min
Over 7 asian corner @2,50
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 1, 2022)

*Elche 7-4 Osasuna*
*Woon bank now 1454,61 *
*==========================
AC Milan 0-0 Fiorentina goals Italy 64min
Over 1 asian goals ft @2,25
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 1, 2022)

*Milan void ...
=====================
Guimaraes 0-0 Santa Clara portugal goals 26min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,30
bet  5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 1, 2022)

*Guimaraes 1-0 Santa Clara*
*Woon bank now 1461,11 *
*==============================
Domzale 2-1 Aluminij Slovenia goals 77min
Over 3,5 goals ft @2,00
bet 5  (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 2, 2022)

*Domjale 3-1 Aluminij *
*Woon bank now 1466,11 *
*===================================
 Khad 0-0 Khod Mongolia goals 20min
Over 1 asian goals ht @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)

Great indvidual strategies and tips only with us, if you want to progress and develop come and see us. Good luck everyone!
If you have any questions , ask them here or on the website. we work individually with a personal strategy for anyone who decides to trust us long term.
We start a new cycle in a few days, hurry to sign up.
www.smartbet247.com*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 2, 2022)

*Khad loose.. *
*=====================*
*Kon Tum 0-2 Quang Nam Vietnam goals 36min
Over 2,5 goals ht @2,20
bet10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 2, 2022)

*Kon Tum loose.. 
======================
Dynamic Herb 0-0 Mendiola Philipines goals 22min
Over  0,5 goals ht @2,05
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 2, 2022)

*Dynamic Herb 0-1 Mendiola*
*Woon bank now 1472,11 *
*===============================
Salford 1-2 Mansfield goals
Over 4,5 goals ft @2,20
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 2, 2022)

*Salford loose.. 
=======================
Radnik Surdulica 1-0 Spartak Subotica Serbia goals 26min
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,20
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 2, 2022)

*Radnik Surdulica loose.. 
============================
Kisumu 0-1 Fortuna Sacco Kenya goals 78min
Over 1,5 goals ft @2,30
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 2, 2022)

*Kisumu 0-2 Fortune Sacco*
*Woon bank now 1483,11 *
*==============================
Dag Red 1-0 Torquay corners  9min
Over 5 asian corner @2,05
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 2, 2022)

*Dag Red void ...
=========================
Chesterfield 0-1 Stockport goals England 78min
Over 1,5 goals ft @2,20
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 2, 2022)

*Chesterfield loose.. 
========================
Boston utd 3-6 Gloucester corners 90min
Over 9,5 corners ft @2,05
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 2, 2022)

*Boston Utd loose.. *
*==============================*
*San Lorenzo w 0-0 El Porvenir Argentina corners 19min
Over 2 asian corner ht @2,05
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 2, 2022)

*San Lorenzo w 3-0 EL Porvenir w*
*Woon bank now 1489,11 *
*==============================
Borussia Mgladbach 0-1 Leipzig corners Germany
Over 3 asian corner ht @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 2, 2022)

*Borussia Mgladbach loose.. 
=============================
Nacional res 3-4 CA River Plate res Uruguay corners 91min
Over 7,5 corner @2,00
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 2, 2022)

*Nacional res 4-4 River PLate *
*Woon bank now 1494,11 *
*===============================
Man Utd 1-4 Brentford corners England 50min
Over 10 asian corner @2,10
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 2, 2022)

*Man Utd 3-8 Brentford *
*Wooon bank now 1499,61 *
*==========================
America de Cali w 2-0 Cortulua w corners Columbia 54min
Over  5,5 corner ft @2,05
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 2, 2022)

*America de Cali w 5-1 Cortulua w*
*Woon  bank now 1504,86 *
*=====================================
Aguilas  2-2 Dep Pasto corner 41min
Over 4,5 corner ht @2,10
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 3, 2022)

*Aguilas 4-2 Dep Pasto corner*
*Woon bank now 1510,36 *
*=================================
Godoy Cruz 1-0 Cen Cordoba Argentina goals 78min
Over 1,5 goal ft @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 3, 2022)

*Godoy Cruz looose.. 
==========================
Sagan Tosu 7-0 Cerezo Japan corners 58min
Over 10,5 corners ft @2,00
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 3, 2022)

*Sagan Tosu 11-3 Cerezo*
*Woon bank now 1515,36 *
*==============================
Ansan Greeners 0-1 Gyeongnam Korea goals 24min
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)
Great indvidual strategies and tips only with us, if you want to progress and develop come and see us. Good luck everyone!
If you have any questions , ask them here or on the website. we work individually with a personal strategy for anyone who decides to trust us long term.
We start a new cycle in a few days, hurry to sign up.
www.smartbet247.com*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 3, 2022)

*Ansan Greeners looose.. *
*============================*
*DMU 2-2 Hunters corners Mongolia 14min
Over 8 asian corner ht @ 2,00
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 3, 2022)

*DMU void ..
=====================
Chungnam Asan 1-0 Anyang Korea 73min
Over 1,5 goals ft @2,00
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 3, 2022)

*Chungnam 2-0 Anyang*
*Woon bank now 1520,36 *
*===============================
Perth 1-2 Floreat Australia goals 60min
Over 4,5 goals ft @2,05
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 3, 2022)

*Perth loose.. 
=========================
Dep. Laferrera res 0-0 Argentino Merlo res goals 21min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,10
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 3, 2022)

*Dep Laferrera 1-0 Argentino Merlo 
Wooon bank now 1526,36 
==================================
Mezokovesd 0-0 Debreceni Hungary goals 25min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,05
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 3, 2022)

*Mezokovesd 0-1 Debreceni *
*Woon bank now 1531,61 *
*==============================
Esparance 0-0 Monastir Tunisia goals 22min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,35
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 3, 2022)

*Esperance loose.. 
============================
Sacachispas res 1-1 Dep Riestra res Argentina goals 71min
Over 3 asian goals ft @2,60
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 3, 2022)

*Sacachispas res loose. 
=============================
Inter Turku 0-8 Helsinki corners Finland 68min
Over 11 asian corner @2,40
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 3, 2022)

*Inter Turku void..
======================
Juniors OO 4-3 Liefering Austria corners 70min 
Over 9,5 corner ft @2,10
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 3, 2022)

*Juniors 6-4 Liefering*
*Woon bank now 1538,61 *
*===============================
El Nacional 2-1 Imbabura corners 15min
Over 6,5 corner ht @2,10
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 3, 2022)

*El Nacional 6-3 Imbabura *
*Wooon bank now 1544,11 *
*=================================
Patrick 6-2 Inverness corners 67min
Over 11 asian corner @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)  *


----------



## smartbet247com (May 3, 2022)

*Patrick .. looose 
=======================
Aldosivi 1-1 Colegiales goals Argentina 76min
Over 2,5 goals ft @2,00
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 3, 2022)

*Aldosivi loose.. 
==========================
Guayacil 3-2 America de Quito goals Ecuador 81min
Over 5,5 goals ft @2,10
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 3, 2022)

*Guayacil looose.. 
===========================
Caracas 0-0 Libertad Asuncion goals 26min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,00
bet 40 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 4, 2022)

*Caracas loose.. 
=======================
The Strongest 3-0 Atl Paranense goals Libertadores 74min
Over 3,5 goals ft @2,15
bet 100 (step 5)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 4, 2022)

*The Strongest 4-0 Atl Paranense 
Woon bank now 1584,11 
================================
Leones 0-0 Dep. Quinido columbia corners 47min
Over 4 asian corner ft @2,05
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 4, 2022)

*Leones looose.. 
========================
Tokushima Vortis 1-0 Jeff Utd Japan goals
Over 1,5 goals ft @3,40
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 4, 2022)

*Tokushima Vortis looose.. 
============================
Matsumoto 5-3 Giravanz Japan corners 63min
Over 12 asian corner ft @2,10
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 4, 2022)

*Matsumoto loose.. 
=============================
Fukushima 3-1 Iwaki Japan corners 65min
Over 7 asian corner ft @2,00
bet 40 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 4, 2022)

*Fukushima void..
============================
Zhetysu 0-1 Zhenus Khazakhstan goals 40min
Over 1,5 goals ht @3,70
bet 40 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 4, 2022)

*Zhetysu loose.. 
============================
 Bucheon 2-3 Busan Park corners Korea 27min
Over 6,5 corners ht @2,10
bet 100 (step 5)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 4, 2022)

*Bucheon loose.. 
==============================
Bangkok 0-0 Chiangmai goals Thailand 29min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,10
bet 200 (step 6)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 4, 2022)

*Bangkok 1-0 Chiangmai *
*Woon bank now 1629,11 *
*===========================
Real Kashmir 4-4 Trau corners India 80min
Over 9,5 corner ft @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 4, 2022)

*Real Kashmir 5-5 Trau corners*
*Woon bank now 1634,11 *
*================================
Sepidrood 0-0 Shohada Iran goals
Over 0,5 goals ft @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 4, 2022)

*Sepidrood 0-1 Shohada *
*Woon bank now 1639,11 *
*============================
Zira 0-1 Qabala Azerbaijan goals 29min
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,40
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 4, 2022)

*Zira 0-2 Qabala *
*Woon bank now 1646,11 *
*==========================
 Ruzemborok 0-0 Zilina corners Slovakia 4min
Over 4,5 corners ht @2,10
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 4, 2022)

*Ruzemborok loose.. 
==========================
Ferensvaroci 3-2 Zalaegerszegi Hungary goals 68min
Over 6 asian goals ft @2,00
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 4, 2022)

*Ferensvaroc 5-3 Zalaegerszegi *
*Woon bank now 1651,11 *
*===============================
Gremio Novo 0-1 CRB goals Brazil 13min
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 5, 2022)

*Gremio Novo 1-1 CRB*
*Wooon bank now  1656,11 *
*=======================================
Metropolitanos 0-1 Montevideo Wand. Sudamericana goals 78min
Over 1,5 goals ft @2,40
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 5, 2022)

*Metropolitanos loose.. 
================================
Always Ready 1-1 Boca Juniors corners Libertadores  13min
Over 5,5 corner ht @2,00
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 5, 2022)

*Always Ready loose.. 
===============================
Mahabir 0-0 Raniban Nepal goals 24min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,10
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 5, 2022)

*Mahabir loose.. 
==================================
Pohang Steelers 0-0 Daegu Korea goals 21min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,05
bet 40 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 5, 2022)

*Pohang Streelers loose.. 
============================
Khangarid 2-1 Deren Mongolia goals
Over 5 asian goals ft @2,20
bet 100 (step 5)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 5, 2022)

*Khangarid voiid.. 
===========================
Suwon 0-0 Incheon Korea corners 16min
Over 2,5 corner ht @2,10
bet 100 (step 5)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 5, 2022)

*Suwon 1-3 Incheon corners*
*Woon bank now 1691,11 *
*================================
Khans Khuns 0-0 Ulaanbaatar Mongolia goals 36min
Over 0,5 goals ht @4,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 5, 2022)

*Khans Khuns loose.. 
==========================
 BKMA 0-0 FC Van Armenia goals 25min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,50
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 5, 2022)

*BKMA 1-0 FC Van *
*Woon bank now 1701,11 *
*=========================
Uruguay u20 2-0 Peru u20 goals 84min
Over 2,5 goals ft @3,30
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 5, 2022)

*Uruguay u20 looose  
================================
Araba u21 0-0 Paradou u21 Algeria 11min
Over 1 asian goals ht @2,00
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 5, 2022)

*Arba u21 void..
============================
Santos Laguna u20 6-0 Leon u20 Mexico corners 23min
Over 8,5 corner ht @2,00
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 5, 2022)

*Santos Laguna u20 8-1 Leon u20*
*Woon bank now 1706,11 *
*===================================
Pyunik 1-0 Noah Armenia goals 73min
Over 1,5 goals ft @2,10
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 5, 2022)

*Pyunik 2-1 Noah *
*Wooon bank now 1711,61 *
*==================================
Salernitana 1-1 Venezia Italy 58min
Over 3 asian goals ft @2,30
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 5, 2022)

*Salernitana void... 
=========================
Marseille 0-0 Feyenord Conference 33min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,60
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 5, 2022)

*Marseile .. loose ..  
==================================
Eingracht Frankfurt 2-4  West Ham League Europa 63min
Over 9 asian corner ft @2,20
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 5, 2022)

*Eintracht Frankfurt 5-8 West Ham cornerrs*
*Woon bank now 1718,61 *
*======================================
 Atl Santo Domingo 1-2 Olmedo Ecuador goals 70min
Over 4 asian goals ft @2,30
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 5, 2022)

*Atl Santo Domingo loose... 
==================================
Union Magdalena 0-0 La Equidad 21min
Over 0,5 goal ht  @2,40
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 6, 2022)

*Union Magdalena looose.. 
===============================
Union Santa Fe 1-0 Oriente Petrolero ht
Over 2,5 goal ft @2,10
bet 20 (step 3)*

*Union Santa Fe loose.. *
*======================
Wooloongong u20 0-0 Blacktown u20 Australia goals 29min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,20
bet 40 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 6, 2022)

*Woolloongong loose.. 
=============================
Oakleigh u21 2-0 St Albans u21 corners Australia 15min
Over 5,5 corner ht @2,10
bet 100 (step 5)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 6, 2022)

*Oakleigh  u21 loose.. 
========================
Tzeirey Taibe 0-0 Hapoel Kfar Israel goals 15min
Over 1 asian goals ht @2,40
bet 200 (step 6)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 6, 2022)

*Tzeirey Taibe 0-2 Hapoel Kfar*
*Woon bank now 1823,61 *
*=============================
Tigre res 0-0 Boca Juniors Argentina goals 26min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 6, 2022)

*Tigre res .. loose.. 
====================
Banfield res 1-1 Atl Tucuman res Argentina corners 34min
Over 3asian corner ht @2,10
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 6, 2022)

*Banfield res 3-1 Atl Tucuman res *
*Woon bank now 1829,61 *
*================================
Augsburg u19 0-1 Hertha Berlin u19 goals Germany
Over 2 asian goals ht @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 6, 2022)

*Augsburg u19 void..
==========================
Al Jazira 3-0 Ajman UAE goals 72min
Over 4 asian goals ft @2,40
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 6, 2022)

*Al Jazira loose.. 
======================
Cherno More 0-1 Levski goals Bulgaria 88min
Over 1,5 goals ft @4,40
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 7, 2022)

*Cherno More loose.. 
============================
Consadole Saporo 5-2 Kyoto Japan corners 
Over 9 asian corners @2,40
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 7, 2022)

*Consadole Saporo loose.. 
============================
Avispa Fukyoka 3-3 Shonan Japan corners 65min
Over 9 asian corner ft @2,10
bet 40 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 7, 2022)

=
*Avispa Fukyoka loose.. 
===========================
Mafra 1-0 Leixoes corners Portugal 13min
Over 4,5 corners ht @2,10
bet 100 (step 5)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 7, 2022)

*Mafra 3-3 Leixoes corners*
*Woon bank now 1864,61 *
*===============================
Cagliari u19 0-0 Pescara u19 Italy goals 16min
Over 1 asian goals ht @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 7, 2022)

*Cagliari u19 2-1 Pescara u19 *
*Woon bank now 1869,61 *
*===================================
 Huddersfield 4-1 Bristol City corners 34min
Over 6,5 corner ht @2,30
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 7, 2022)

*Huddersfield loose.. 
=========================
Birmingham 1-2 Blackburn goals 78min
Over 3,5 goals ft @2,30
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 7, 2022)

*Birmingham loose.. 
===========================
Mallorca 3-5 Granada corners Spain 66min
Over 11 asian corner ft @2,10
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 7, 2022)

*Mallorca looose.. 
=====================
Modena 1-3 Bari Italy goals 31min
Over 4,5 goals ht @3,00
bet 40 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 7, 2022)

*Modena looose.. 
=====================
Chelsea 7-2 Wolverhampton corners
Over 12,5 corner ft @2,35
bet 100 (step 5)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 8, 2022)

*Chelsea loose... 
=========================
Altay u19 0-0 Giresunspor u19 Turkey goals 37min
Over 0,5 goals ht @3,50
bet 250 (step 6)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 8, 2022)

*Altay u19 1-0  Giresunspor*
*Woon bank now 2319,61 *
*=====================================
Petrzalka 2-1 Puchov Slovakia goals 86min
Over 3,5 goals ft @2,90
bet 5 (step 1)
Great indvidual strategies and tips only with us, if you want to progress and develop come and see us. Good luck everyone!
If you have any questions , ask them here or on the website. we work individually with a personal strategy for anyone who decides to trust us long term.
We start a new cycle in a few days, hurry to sign up.
www.smartbet247.com*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 8, 2022)

*Petrzalka 3-1 Puchov*
*Woon bank now 1329,11 *
*==============================
 Lokomotiva Zagreb u19 1-0 Rudes u19 Croatia corners 18min
Over 4 asian corner ht @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 8, 2022)

*Lokomotiva Zagreb u19 loose.. 
================================
Brighton w 1-0 Everton w England corners 19min
Over 3,5 corner ht @2,00
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 8, 2022)

*Brighton w loose.. 
=========================
Saint Giloise 3-1 Brugge corners Belgium 20min
Over 7 asian corner ht @2,10
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 8, 2022)

*Saint Gilose 5-3 Brugge *
*Wooon bank now 2336,11 *
*==============================
Vitesse 0-0 Heerenven Holland goals 24min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 8, 2022)

*Vitesse 1-0 Heerenven 
Woon bank now 2341,11 
==============================
Reims 1-1 Lens goals France  77min
Over 2,5 goals ft @2,05
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 8, 2022)

*Reims 1-2 Lens *
*Woon bank now 2346,61 *
*=================================
Austria Vienna 0-1 Rapid Vienna Austria goals 39min
Over 1,5 goals ht @3,70
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 8, 2022)

*Austria Vienna looose.. 
============================
Palestino 0-0 Antofogasta Chile goals 8min
Over 1 asian goals ht @2,05
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 8, 2022)

*Palestino void...
====================
Bayern Munich 7-3 Stuttgart corners Germany  81min
Over 11,5 corner ft @2,00
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 8, 2022)

*Bayern Munich loose.. 
==========================
Espanyol 0-1 Osasuna goals Spain  62min
Over 2 asian goals ft @2,00
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 8, 2022)

*Espanyol void...
===========================
Aarhus 0-1 Sonderjske Denmark goals 32min
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,60
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 8, 2022)

*Aarhus loose.. 
========================
Atl Goianiense 0-0 Goias corners Brazil 5min
Over 5 asian corner ht @2,10
bet 40 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 8, 2022)

*Atl Goaianiense looose.. 
==========================
Dunabio 1-3 Cerro Largo Uruguay corners 65min
Over 7 asian corner ft @2,10
bet 100 (step5)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 8, 2022)

*Dunabio loose.. 
==========================
Santos 1-1 Cuaiba goals Brazil  19min
Over 2,5 goals ht @2,05
bet 250 (step 6)*


----------



## ivanrado (May 8, 2022)

Fuck the brazilian third league, only unders and 2 goals ffs


----------



## smartbet247com (May 9, 2022)

*Santos 2-1 Cuaiba *
*Wooon bank now 2428,61 *
*============================
The loop was completed successfully,this time slower than standard ! Good luck to all*


----------



## ivanrado (May 13, 2022)

smartbet247com said:


> *Santos 2-1 Cuaiba *
> *Wooon bank now 2428,61 *
> *============================
> The loop was completed successfully,this time slower than standard ! Good luck to all*


Why always a paid service?


----------



## ivanrado (May 13, 2022)

I am really disappointed and sad now because my favourite tipster has now a private tipster service


----------



## smartbet247com (May 13, 2022)

You can write in website , after you make payment we give you our platform when we make you strategy and give every days matches to grow your bank.


----------

